# I need a show name



## AdamJumper (Aug 1, 2007)

I need a show name for my horse addam. Hes named after the "addams family" you know in the song where it goes.. neat, sweet, petite... the addams family? well hes all those things lol so we named him addam but we cant think of a show name... any suggestions? hes a dark bay thoroughbred gelding jumper...


----------



## Averona (Aug 21, 2007)

And how call its parents? In Russia the nickname of a horse develops of the first letters in nicknames of parents... We shall admit from Bukva and Hohtan it has turned out Best Hope, or Talisman-Ursula ---TaUra


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

how about adam12? no one would know that under 20 of age


----------



## jumpjaky (Aug 22, 2007)

fly by...... sorry im not good at this stuff........... ill think for u


----------



## Jumpit007 (Jul 2, 2007)

You could just call him Pugsly Addams....lol. It could work....


----------

